# Drawer rummaging



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Hullo!

I'm after ideas/inspirations :

Oleg keeps opening my drawers to either hide in them or play with their content. He's been opening my desk drawer quite a lot lately, it's full of interesting things you see : rubber balloons, business cards, a stapler, bits of string, earphones, a bag of rubber bands, a box for my glasses, and plenty of useful mess generally. 

What am I to do to prevent him from rummaging in there, apart from leading him next door for a play session as soon as he does that? (which I just did but wouldn't do after bed-time)

And apart from emptying the whole content of the drawer and hiding it elsewhere, which would perhaps work but would defeat the purpose of having all these things at hand in my desk.

It's getting a bit annoying...

(Plus I thought balloons lying all over the place and Oleg playing with them was kind of cute but was told recently (by lorilu I think) that cats shouldn't play with balloons and rubber bands.)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You need to fit drawer-stopper safety catches like these:

5 x Draw Stoppers *Safety Catches for Child Proof Drawers*: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Could you also do something like set up a box full of cat-safe things for him to rummage around in instead?


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have any advice but was just reminded of this video 

Cat Caught Stealing!! - YouTube


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Short term solution to use parcel tape and tape the drawer shut - or what about one of those craft organiser boxes which you can close and still put in the drawer to store stuff?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BunksMum said:


> Sorry, I don't have any advice but was just reminded of this video
> 
> Cat Caught Stealing!! - YouTube


Sorry Ely I shouldn't laugh but I did have visions of Oleg doing the same as this video - hilarious :lol:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Torin's idea of providing a box of cat safe things to dive into!  I have always done this for my kittens, and they've loved it. But I found my adult cats rather like it too, so I always keep a box of cat stuff available for them now, even though it doesn't get used all the time. 

Last year unfortunately one of the cats put a dead mouse he'd caught in the box, unbeknownst to us. Days later there was a funny smell in the room, and it took us ages to track it down to the cats' toy box! :arf::arf:


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

My Timothy did this a lot but thankfully seems to have stopped!!! With him it was any drawer I used to push chairs against drawers before I went out and that seems to have helped break the habit


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Can I just add that I really love the word "rummage", and just the idea of a cat rummaging around is just such a lovely word-image thing.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

I had to laugh at the video. I didn't know cats had consciences but that one looks really guilty at being caught on. 

What sort of a cat was it by the way? It looks just like my Bluebell if she had tiny ears.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

I prepared a special paper bag stuffed with "safe" things for Oleg. 
He hasn't opened the desk drawer over the last 24 hours. 

I laid some magazine over the content of another drawer (scarfs drawers), makes it lest appealing to knead in. Last night tho, he had a go at the next drawer up (clever!) which is my jumpers drawer, and I didn't realize immediately, until I heard some orgasmic purring and there I saw Oleg kneading on the softest jumper. So I closed that one and taped it for now. 

Cat looking so innocent on the video... sure it wasn't him pulling that red thing out. Was it?!

Rummaging - aye, Torin, I'm a linguist, can't help poetry


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> My Timothy did this a lot but thankfully seems to have stopped!!! With him it was any drawer I used to push chairs against drawers before I went out and that seems to have helped break the habit


I did that for a while with the desk drawer, the chair trick (which I had forgotten about!), he stopped for a while but he's getting back to the drawers these days 

The drawer under my bed (summer clothes) is currently blocked by the laundry basket. 
Barricading every single one of them differently basically.


----------

